# Warwick Just-A-Nut III keeps breaking



## Whammy (Aug 5, 2013)

So I've gone through a few Warwick Just-A-Nut III 

When changing strings on my bass I always loosen and tighten strings evenly, so the tension on all the strings is similar enough throughout the process.

I don't loosen or tighten one string at a time and leave the others at full tension so no one side of the nut is under too much pressure.

Regardless the screw threads in the nut keep breaking.

Anyone have the same problem?

Does anyone even know of a better alternative? Does the brass nut have the same issues?

Cheers for any help or advice


----------



## iron blast (Aug 5, 2013)

I highly suggest getting a brass justa nut the plastic ones suck


----------



## Whammy (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to have to get the brass nut. Does it improve the tone much?


----------



## Warwick_Official (Aug 9, 2013)

Whammy,

The brass JUST-A-NUT III is a fantastic nut with not just adjustable comfort, but noticeably improved tone. The brass transfers more vibration through the wood, adding to your instrument's sustain.

Please message me if you need help installing it!

Best,

Mike
Warwick USA


----------



## Warwick_Official (Sep 6, 2013)

Whammy,

Any luck or progress since you started the thread?

Best,

Mike
Warwick USA


----------



## iron blast (Sep 6, 2013)

I can vouch for the brass Justanut III it certainly does open up the sound it was like taking tape off the strings it made a huge difference in sound, sustain, feel, and harmonics. It is far more durable and I think it looks far sexier. I actually need to buy two more as soon as funds open up.


----------



## Whammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Warwick_Official said:


> Whammy,
> 
> Any luck or progress since you started the thread?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response.
I ended up getting the regular just-a-nut again. Low on funds so I couldn't splash out on the brass nut.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope it works I just had my original ones side tabs break On my Fna Jazzman. I'm saving for two more brass ones so I can throw one in my rock bass too.


----------



## Whammy (Sep 7, 2013)

iron blast said:


> Hope it works I just had my original ones side tabs break On my Fna Jazzman. I'm saving for two more brass ones so I can throw one in my rock bass too.



That sucks. Yeah I'm going to have to save up for a brass one. It's just a better long tern option.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 7, 2013)

What you could try to do the prevent breakage when re-stringing is lower the nut all the way, put the strings on, then re-adjust it.


----------



## ChaNce (Oct 12, 2013)

Another vouch for the bras JAN3. Just installed one on a 2003 NT 5, and it is a totally different sound. Very pianoish, bell-sounding.


----------

